# pocket holster p45?



## wvextremist (Apr 27, 2009)

First I am new here so Hi everyone.

I have a p45 black on black with night sights on order now. Hopefully I will get it soon.

I have been carrying a S&W M&P9 for about a year and decided that I wanted something smaller also with a uniform change at work I am no longer happy with an IWB holster. 

So I decided to downsize the frame and upsize the caliber to compensate for the loss of rounds in the mag. (Makes sense to me)

Anyway I need a good Inside the Pocket holster and can't seem to find one. I have seen lots for the PM40 and the p45 is only ~.5" taller and longer. Seems like someone would make one. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Check out the following:

*Mika's Pocket Holsters*--inexpensive, ugly, non-leather, and very well designed. They last forever without any care, stay in your pocket when you draw, and, if you ask, can be had with a covering flap to disguise the shape of the gun. http://www.frontiernet.net/~akim/
*Pocket Holsters*--expensive, elegant, all leather, and very well designed. http://www.pocketholsters.com/
*Graham Pocket Holsters*--expensive, elegant, all leather, and well designed. http://www.grahamholsters.com/pocketholsters.htm


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I Have had a few of these guys products,http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/_Pocket_Grabber/_pocket_grabber.html


----------



## wvextremist (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats great except that I don't see anything on any of those sites for the p45
:smt086:smt102


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry thought you said PM45 my bad,Maybe email them and ask if it would fit?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wvextremist said:


> Thats great except that I don't see anything on any of those sites for the p45
> :smt086:smt102


They all do custom work. Especially Robert Mika. All you gotta do is ask.


----------



## wvextremist (Apr 27, 2009)

After studying them all for a while I am definatly leaning toward the High noon pocket grabber and the closing argument for IWB days.

Does any one see any problems here?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

wvextremist said:


> After studying them all for a while I am definatly leaning toward the High noon pocket grabber and the closing argument for IWB days.
> 
> Does any one see any problems here?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


An 8-12 week wait on the closing arguement may have me looking at the Alter ego as it is stocked.other than that..Nope


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife and I tested and reviewed the Pocket Grabber, and found it pretty good.
The one thing you have to work on, to use it effectively, is how you grab your pistol to assure that the holster stays in your pocket.
One way or another, you have to very deliberately press the Pocket Grabber against the inside of your pocket, so its sharply-nubbled outside grabs the fabric properly. This will take a bit of experimentation, and then a lot of practice, to get it right every time without fail.
We tried pressing it against the thigh, pressing it forward into the seam of the pocket, and pressing it outward against the leg of the pants. Only one of these moves worked for us, but it probably will have been a different one than that which will work for you. Try them all.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I have one I'd sell. I bought it, but I'm not a pocket carry guy. It's leather. I carried it about 6 hours at home, and just couldn't get used to it. I paid $42 shipped. Wanna PM me an offer?


----------

